# 2015 SPECIAL Prize Winners



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Here are the Special Prize winners...a big thank you to our gracious donors of these fantastic, fantastic prizes:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

*Prize 1*

Prize 1 Won by Cyndrae-Ticket #2012

48x48 handmade Maltese Quilt designed by Lydia-donated by lydiatug (Lydia, Georgie Girl and Bayleigh)


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

*Prize 2*

Prize 2 Won by Cvardiman-Ticket #2056

Gen 7 Regal Plus Pet Stroller-donated by FurBabies (Deb, Dewey, Laurel, Violet and Harley)


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

*Prize 3*

Prize 3 Won by Tanner's Mom-Ticket #2060

53x40 (approximate) Handmade Quilt designed by Cindy (Cindy will personalize)-donated by Cyndrae (Cindy, Lilly and Daisy)


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

*Prize 4*

Prize 4 Won by Maggieh-Ticket #2027

Amazon Gift Card $50 (equivalent if winner is international)-donated by wkomorow (Walter and Lucky)


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

*Prize 5*

Prize 5 Won by rwtrw-Ticket # 2046

Susan Lanci Bed (winner chooses color)-donated by Lacie’s Mom (Lynn, Lacie, Breeze and Secret)


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

*Prize 6*

Prize 6 Won by Kathleen-Ticket #2087

Susan Lanci Leash and Harness (winner chooses color and style)-donated by Lacie’s Mom (Lynn, Lacie, Breeze and Secret)


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

*Prize 7*

Special Prize #7 Won by Sylvie-Ticket #2079

Bark n Bag Carrier-donated by Sherry (Sherry, Riley, and Sissy)


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I love that our special quilt maker won a quilt made by our other special quilt maker.:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

*Prize 8*

Prize 8 Won by A team-Ticket #2057

Maltese Purse-donated by Plenty Pets 20 (Edie, Emma, Happy, Hope, Indy, Mickey, Rosie, Toby)


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

*Prize 9*

Prize 9 Won by MFA-Ticket #2070

Snoozer Lookout Car Seat (small)-donated by A Team (Pat, Archie, Ava and Abbey)


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Congratulations Cindy...how funny that a quilter won my quilt, you said it and it happened!!! and Marti got yours...she's SO lucky too!!!!! 



kd1212 said:


> Prize 1 Won by Cyndrae-Ticket #2012
> 
> 48x48 handmade Maltese Quilt designed by Lydia-donated by lydiatug (Lydia, Georgie Girl and Bayleigh)


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Congratulations to all of our Special Prize winners:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

WOW! Congratulations to the winners! Great raffle!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Congrats to all the winners. :aktion033:I was dying for that stroller. After I had to rush my foster to the vet several times having seizures I realized the value of having a stroller. Luckily my neighbor lent me hers each time. Great prizes!!!:chili::chili:


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Sylie said:


> I love that our special quilt maker won a quilt made by our other special quilt maker.:chili::chili::chili:





lydiatug said:


> Congratulations Cindy...how funny that a quilter won my quilt, you said it and it happened!!! and Marti got yours...she's SO lucky too!!!!!





kd1212 said:


> Prize 1 Won by Cyndrae-Ticket #2012
> 
> 48x48 handmade Maltese Quilt designed by Lydia-donated by lydiatug (Lydia, Georgie Girl and Bayleigh)


:chili::chili::chili::chili::chili:
OH MY I CAN'T BELIEVE IT!! It is exactly what I wanted. I love the way Lydia does her quilts :wub:and I love the material with the maltese. :yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:


----------



## cvardiman (Sep 11, 2015)

Hi everyone, Lydia made me look at spoiled Maltese this morning and to my surprise I had a message that stated that some very goodhearted persons had donated some tickets in my name for the Raffle. To those who did this thank you so much, I had no idea. Then to my surprise Willow and me actually won two prizes. They are very welcome since we are in California at the beach and Willow had to borrow a jacket from Georgie because she was cold. Then on top of that a stroller, I am absolutely amazed. It will be used many times. Thank you again! Hugs and nosebumps!
















kd1212 said:


> Prize 2 Won by Cvardiman-Ticket #2056
> 
> Gen 7 Regal Plus Pet Stroller-donated by FurBabies (Deb, Dewey, Laurel, Violet and Harley)


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

lydiatug said:


> Congratulations Cindy...how funny that a quilter won my quilt, you said it and it happened!!! and Marti got yours...she's SO lucky too!!!!!





cyndrae said:


> :chili::chili::chili::chili::chili:
> OH MY I CAN'T BELIEVE IT!! It is exactly what I wanted. I love the way Lydia does her quilts :wub:and I love the material with the maltese. :yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:


Congratulations, Cindy!!! 

I won Lydia's beautiful quilt from last year and love, love, love it!! Like you, that was the prize that I had hoped to win last year! So, I know how excited you are feeling to have won Lydia's beautiful quilt this year! 

I am so happy for you!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

cyndrae said:


> :chili::chili::chili::chili::chili:
> OH MY I CAN'T BELIEVE IT!! It is exactly what I wanted. I love the way Lydia does her quilts :wub:and I love the material with the maltese. :yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:


Talk about a perfect match. Hmm reminds me of the old saying about the shoemaker's child not having shoes. Well this quiltmaker will have a quilt. So happy for you. The quilts are amongst my faves and I know they are prized prizes.
http://spoiledmaltese.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

kd1212 said:


> Prize 4 Won by Maggieh-Ticket #2027
> 
> Amazon Gift Card $50 (equivalent if winner is international)-donated by wkomorow (Walter and Lucky)


Walter - thank you!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Congratulations to all the big (& smaller winners)! It is funny how they all seem to go to the perfect recipient! So happy with each of you. Enjoy!
Now if someone had donated ice-cream I might have won it!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I am SOOOOO excited about wining Cindy's quilt. I'll post pics as soon as I get it. I can't wait. Yay for me!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Congrads everyone, esp Cindy, Maggie if you PM your email - I will send an amazon e-certificate to you right away.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Tanner's Mom said:


> I am SOOOOO excited about wining Cindy's quilt. I'll post pics as soon as I get it. I can't wait. Yay for me!


You so000000000 deserve this, Marti! I am thrilled for you!:wub: I promise to drop by to see it one day!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

cvardiman said:


> Hi everyone, Lydia made me look at spoiled Maltese this morning and to my surprise I had a message that stated that some very goodhearted persons had donated some tickets in my name for the Raffle. To those who did this thank you so much, I had no idea. Then to my surprise Willow and me actually won two prizes. They are very welcome since we are in California at the beach and Willow had to borrow a jacket from Georgie because she was cold. Then on top of that a stroller, I am absolutely amazed. It will be used many times. Thank you again! Hugs and nosebumps!


I just sent the stroller. It will come from Chewey.com. It says 1 to 2 days delivery. 
Hope you enjoy it for sweet Willow.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

kd1212 said:


> Prize 8 Won by A team-Ticket #2057
> 
> Maltese Purse-donated by Plenty Pets 20 (Edie, Emma, Happy, Hope, Indy, Mickey, Rosie, Toby)


Yahoooooo!!!!!! I am so happy!!! What a successful year this was!!! Congrats to all the winners and to everyone who donated for such a good cause.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

cyndrae said:


> :chili::chili::chili::chili::chili:
> OH MY I CAN'T BELIEVE IT!! It is exactly what I wanted. I love the way Lydia does her quilts :wub:and I love the material with the maltese. :yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:


 

I agree I love that Cindy won the quilt. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Congratulations to all of the winners!!!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

kd1212 said:


> Prize 9 Won by MFA-Ticket #2070
> 
> Snoozer Lookout Car Seat (small)-donated by A Team (Pat, Archie, Ava and Abbey)



Wow, I'm super excited to have won this! :chili::chili::chili:
Pat, thank you for a great donation! :wub:

And congrats to all! :aktion033:


----------



## rrwtrw (Dec 23, 2008)

kd1212 said:


> Prize 5 Won by rwtrw-Ticket # 2046
> 
> Susan Lanci Bed (winner chooses color)-donated by Lacie’s Mom (Lynn, Lacie, Breeze and Secret)


Denne is so excited! Can hardly wait to see the new bed! He is somewhat of a bed connoisseur! :chili::chili::chili:

What a job well done, Kim! Thank you, Lynn for a magnificent donation!!!! 

Terre and Denne


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

kd1212 said:


> Prize 6 Won by Kathleen-Ticket #2087
> 
> Susan Lanci Leash and Harness (winner chooses color and style)-donated by Lacie’s Mom (Lynn, Lacie, Breeze and Secret)


Oh my goodness, I can't believe that we won such a fabulous prize!
Thank you so much Lynn! What a truly special gift for us.
Daisy has a cute pink harness, and I have been wanting one for Max for a long time.
Max says "Yay! Now I can be a fancy dog like my sister Daisy!"

Congratulations to all! Such wonderful special prizes!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

wkomorow said:


> Congrads everyone, esp Cindy, Maggie if you PM your email - I will send an amazon e-certificate to you right away.


Thank you! I've just sent you a message.


----------

